# New Shack Treks



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Everyone seen the pics on Cyclingnews? Brakes under the bottom bracket and they look like they have gone back to U-brakes. Everyone remember how well those didn't work for a MTB? How is 25 year old technology a good idea? I like their out of the box thinking, but when it has been done and fails, is it really out of the box? It does tidy up the seatstays though.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

If it works then it's not a fail. Maybe they work waaaay better than U-brakes. Most components have improved in the last twenty years. Shimano DuraAce is usually pretty functional.
The cable should be shorter and tidier though.
Some of us old-timers remember braze-on Campagnolo brakes for a very short time in the 70s. They are on some of the design drawings on Colnago's site. Adjusting them and centring them required bending the springs. The DuraAce "direct mount" calipers copy this even older idea.

It's interesting how much the Foil looked like a Madone, and now the Madone is copying the Foil Kamm cross-sections. Trek even copies the two tone paint Scott uses to attract attention to the Kamm tail.


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

Come on Spooky, other than stopping the bike, I've found the V Brakes work just fine.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

probably another attempt to place teh brake in dirty wind. but isnt it already dirty behind the seatcluster? maybe it was affecting the kwing?
i will have to take a look at how that cable routes down. do they go through the downtube or toptube/seattube?

big questions:
- does it work?
- does it work in the rain/mud (dirt roads turn to mud in the rain...)?
- is it lighter?
- does it affect the aerodynamics at all?


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

weltyed said:


> probably another attempt to place teh brake in dirty wind. but isnt it already dirty behind the seatcluster? maybe it was affecting the kwing?
> i will have to take a look at how that cable routes down. do they go through the downtube or toptube/seattube?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

okay, looks to be routed in the downtube with an ugly barrel adjuster on the front. do they have to flip that to open the brake for rear wheel changes? does having teh barke mounted down there make wheel changes more difficult?

how will they tow along the car after a rear wheel change if they cant "adjust the rear brake" while the rider chases back on? you can oly adjust the cut-free seat mast so much...


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Stiffer area to mount and better braking, also removing brake bridge and material around brake bridge to stiffen up helps engineers with the seat stays compliance


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

teoteoteo said:


> Stiffer area to mount and better braking, also removing brake bridge and material around brake bridge to stiffen up helps engineers with the seat stays compliance


And lowering the center of gravity. As the uci impose a weight limit, advantage can only gain by lowering the cog and inertia.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

spookyload said:


> Everyone remember how well those didn't work for a MTB? How is 25 year old technology a good idea? I like their out of the box thinking, but when it has been done and fails, is it really out of the box? It does tidy up the seatstays though.


Road racing is not mtb.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nor is that a U-Brake. And U-Brakes that were there worked fine.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

weltyed said:


> okay, looks to be routed in the downtube with an ugly barrel adjuster on the front. do they have to flip that to open the brake for rear wheel changes? does having teh barke mounted down there make wheel changes more difficult?
> 
> how will they tow along the car after a rear wheel change if they cant "adjust the rear brake" while the rider chases back on? you can oly adjust the cut-free seat mast so much...
> https://cdn0.media.cyclingnews.futurecdn.net/2012/06/10/2/rsnt_madone_crown_600.jpg


Just want to point out that with [most] wide carbon rims this is a non-issue since a 23mm tyre ends up flush with the rim. I can pop my zipps in and out easily without using the release.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

teoteoteo said:


> Stiffer area to mount and better braking, also removing brake bridge and material around brake bridge to stiffen up helps engineers with the seat stays compliance


have you built any up yet? how do you open the calipers to get the wheels in and out? shimano/sram doesnt use the sweet lil piston on teh lever that campy has.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Complete waste of time when discs are out there ready to be "authorized".

JSR


----------



## Ridin'Sorra (Sep 7, 2004)

It will be interesting to see how they implement discs on TT bikes if they ever do.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Nor is that a U-Brake. And U-Brakes that were there worked fine.


You must remember different frome me then. I had a bike with Suntour Rollercam brakes there and the next one with a U-brake there. Terrible placement of a brake for a MTB. I wasn't guessing when I said that, it was from experience on a MTB. The Rollercam was removed clean from the bike while rolling over a rock. Granted you don't scrape your BB very often on a road bike. It was horrible for mud clearances too. Again, not a huge factor for road racing, but even road splash is goint to put a ton of grit and stuff in the brake down there.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

weltyed said:


>


That is a terrible job of routing the cables. The brake cable and Di2 cable should both go into one entry point, and they should both be run inside a conduit. One piece of plastic for both grommets, one hole, less stress risers, etc. I'd expect a lot better from Trek. Supposedly they have engineers and all that, are they all on summer vacation and the bike was put together by a kid a Performance?


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> That is a terrible job of routing the cables. The brake cable and Di2 cable should both go into one entry point, and they should both be run inside a conduit. One piece of plastic for both grommets, one hole, less stress risers, etc. I'd expect a lot better from Trek. Supposedly they have engineers and all that, are they all on summer vacation and the bike was put together by a kid a Performance?


The frame probably also needs to accept conventional cable routing. Combining all into one conduit makes servicing difficult. You'd have to disassemble everything to service one thing.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

So with all the fuss about aerodynamics and locating the brake at the bottom of the bike... surely that cable stop sticking out the side of the head tube is going to be worse...?


----------

